# Aspire Odan Sub Ohm Tank



## Festival Panda (18/10/19)

Hey guys,

Any Local Vendors have stock or getting the Aspire Odan tanks and coils in?

thanks


----------



## wayne931216 (16/11/19)

hi can someone please comment im looking for a odan tank aswell


----------



## wayne931216 (16/11/19)

Or is there a local vendor i can order the tank?


----------

